# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Busco mago para restaurante en Madrid

## pableton

Un amigo lleva espectáculos en un restaurante oriental. Hay actuaciones de música y los domingos, después de comer hay una hora de magia. Una función lógicamente apta para niños. El restaurante está por Ciudad Lineal.

Pagan 150 € por la actuación. sé que no es mucho, pero es lo que hay.

Mandadme un MP si estáis interesados.

----------


## MagDani

OFF TOPIC:
Pableton, hacia tiempo que no te leía, un abrazo muy fuerte

----------


## Iban

¿Desde escenario, por las mesas...?

----------


## mayico

En Madrid se intuye :Confused:

----------


## Maguician

Tienes un MP. :117:

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Buenos dias. Te he enviado un mp. Gracias.

----------


## pableton

Aclaro que es en Madrid, en Ciudad Lineal, cerca de Ventas.

HAcer magia por mesas es opcional. Unos minutos antes de la actuación, eso va a gusto del mago.

La función es de una hora en un pequeño escenario. Los niños se acercan y los mayores siguen a lo suyo en plan licores y esas cosas. Porque lo que buscan en definitiva es que les entretengan a los niños.

----------


## Maguician

Como bien he dicho, tienes un MP. :117:  Y tiene muy buena pinta...

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Gracias Pableton. Ya he contactado con Ruben. No puedo enviarte mp porque tienes la bandeja llena. Un saludo

----------


## Maguician

Ídem.

----------

